# The Great MS Exodus



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

What's Facebook? 

Like any forum, this one is what you make it. I come and go, read the posts, ignore the drama and occasionally actually post myself. Then again, I'm fairly "new" to the site, haven't even had a chance to upload a picture for my profile.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

If it weren't for this site I don't know that I would've figured out the program on Salmon/Steelhead fishing ten years ago or so. Drove up to the Betsie area knowing 1 or 2 access spots and not much else. Got in touch with Salmo Dog he showed me the ropes, and let me camp on his property. I've met many other great fisherman via Salmo that took a chance on me, Winterrun and Trout King come to mind first. Years of great memories and stories; none of which would've happened without this site.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Moderators are better here than on facebook where people can say anything they want and just troll all day long.

So I scroll facebook for a little bit and when I start wanting to argue with people I come over here and scroll around a little in these sub forums. Nicer atmosphere for the most part.


----------

